# Awesome Old Synth Records



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Thread for synth based tracks, be they popular or obscure. Pre about 1990-ish. I'll get the ball rolling!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Good choices.

Jurgen Muller





Michael Garrison





Juan Atkins





Raymond Scott


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Terry Riley- Persian Surgery Dervishes




I don't know a lot of Synth, but I do know that these four preformances by Terry Riley are my favorites.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

schnittke and his "cosmic" music


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Step 1: hear every Cluster album
Step 2: never need to hear any electronic music made since


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Klaus Schulze, 1970s, 'nuff said.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

hey argus thanks for Science of the sea, i didn't know it


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Human League anyone?

Which 'Being Boiled' do you prefer?






or


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

igor wakhevitch - Rituel De Guerre Des Esprits De La Terre, from the 1973 album Hathor


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't miss these:






(Wait for the voice to come in)




'I was walking through Washington Square Park, towards the "Arc de Triomphe" style monument there. There was a little group of people under the arch, and the full moon stood low on the horizon, visible through the top of the arch. As I got closer I saw what it was that had attracted their attention. A very grubby man of indeterminate age was playing an out-of-tune upright piano on wheels: his touch was that of a plummy night club pianist, but the chords he used were completely strange. Over this sequence of soft discords he sang, again and again, in a trembling voice: "The belldog, where are you?" I have no idea what he meant by the belldog. For me it was (and is) an unidentified mythical character from some unfamiliar mythology...So the vague feeling I have about the belldog is that he is a herald; of what is not clear. Whatever it is, in the song he has either not yet appeared or has gone away...' - Brian Eno in More Dark than Shark, quoted by Craig Clark


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The other day I pulled out Tomita's Firebird. Hadn't heard it since I was a wee lad. Gawd is it awful!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the best Wendy Carlos/Bach CD is "The Well-Tempered Synthesizer," which is the second one, coming out after "Switched-On Bach." By this time, some tuning and technical problems had been solved, and the result was better overall. A great CD.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread is bangin


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

bigshot said:


> The other day I pulled out Tomita's Firebird. Hadn't heard it since I was a wee lad. Gawd is it awful!


Oddly enough, if it hadn't been for my wanting to find out about an irritating tune by Tomita, I'd never have have discovered Debussy's _Arabesque No. 1_ (which is actually far from irritating!)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Supposedly the first album of programmed synth pop. Swedish teen idol Hans Edler studied advanced mathematics and computer programming at a Stockholm sound lab in order to use an incredibly buggy and primitive system that couldn't hold a rhythm, had an odd habit of making some sounds come out at the wrong pitch or even as white noise, and was taken to having spasms at random intervals. My personal favourite track on the album is Fattig Man Söker Efter Mat, where at several points the computer appears to encounter some serious problems.

I have a hunch the Justin Biebers and Hannah Montanas of this world would gain a considerable new audience if they followed Edler's example.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding, my personal synth number one of all time.

track 1: 



track 2: 



track 3: 



track 4: 



track 5: 



track 6:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Another Schulze piece, very minimal and hypnotic

Totally awesome Moog sound.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Another resurrection from the past
This was my all time favourite track
It always took me back to the mid 70's to a very "strange" party where I first heard it?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

An interesting Vangelis album that many may not know: Soil Festivities


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> The other day I pulled out Tomita's Firebird. Hadn't heard it since I was a wee lad. Gawd is it awful!


No, it isn't awful! The very idea.....


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is one of the best OTT synth intros from the '70's. Unfortunately after the first minute, the rest of the track - indeed the rest of the album - is instantly forgettable, but the intro is fantastic!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm fond of the odd Edgar Froese Album


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My youtube links always get taken down somehow.

These timeless tracks were very important in my journey into electronic music and IMO still tower above most electronic music that came after it.

Klaus Schulze - Crystal Lake






Tangerine Dream - Rubycon Part 1


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Tangerine Dream - Tangram

Especially the first part has some very nice fragments.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

DeepR said:


> My youtube links always get taken down somehow.
> 
> These timeless tracks were very important in my journey into electronic music and IMO still tower above most electronic music that came after it.
> 
> ...


An excellent choice, and I have to agree, there are not many as good


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Senor Barry Manilow es la definición por excelencia de la vieja y temible, Senor Barry Manilow es lo que yo y mis amigos comprados juntos cuando las cosas se pusieron difíciles, Senor Barry Manilow es la versión masculina de la señorita Barbra Streisand.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Senor Barry Manilow es la definición por excelencia de la vieja y temible, Senor Barry Manilow es lo que yo y mis amigos comprados juntos cuando las cosas se pusieron difíciles, Senor Barry Manilow es la versión masculina de la señorita Barbra Streisand.


Possibly, but what's any of that got to do with the subject at hand?


----------

